# My 2013 weapons



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I'm in fishing mode now. Hunting is done for me and now its time get get all my gear and boat in order.
I already have a fish ohio for this year for a huge carp, caught on my new St. Croix legend tournament walleye / Pflueger Patriarch combo. This is one killer combo.

Whats your guys combo choices for this year? Here's mine

St. Croix Legend tournament Walleye 6'8" Med/Xfast / Pflueger® Patriarch 30
Abu Garcia Vendetta 6'9" Med/light / Shimano CI4 2500 w/carbontex drag upgrade.
E21 Carrot Stix Wild 7' Med Lt / Okuma Trio High Speed 30
W&M Skeet Micro Spin Rod 6'10" Finesse Tube Jig / Okuma Trio 20


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice lineup...colorful too! I'm waiting until the Cabelas opening to determine my starters. I might have to spend for some free agents.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I like how everything has matching colors lol. I am a huge fan of the vendetta rods, I moved up to the vertas this year, but not I may like the feel of the Vendetta better.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank guys. I did match all the colors lol. I like being able to see my line and run a clear leader. 
The veritas seems stiffer to me then vendettas. I need a rod for my new shimano Sahara 2500 I just got but I'm unsure what I want.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I like just the plain phlueger president reel with 6`6 medium lighting rod....lol tried a few others but hard to get away from the set up with me having pretty good luck with last year....plus the price is right 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

If it works and you like it, its hard to get away. If ya do seems you always go back to it.
I dont care about price to a certain point. I work hard and play harder.

If you look at the St. Croix in the second pic you can see where I had them put on there "Handcrafted for HookSet Harvey". I'm a dork but hey fishing is my passion.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

The colors are kinda corny in my opinion...lol...if fishing were based on looks you'd win.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

My colors are like your opinion huh..."debbie downer post"...gotta get my shine on.
As I said I like being able to see my line and the reels go perfect with the rods.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey hookset...you got some nice setups there! Do you use that colored line just for the fact that you can see it better? any other advantages? Myself i just stick with trilene clear blue mono..but ive thought about using color line..i worry it would just be too visible and spook fish


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I just like loud line and throw braid 100% of the time. 
I always run a clear leader tho.
Braid casts further, is more sensitive, and stronger then mono.
I have tried lots of different brands and power pro is my go to braid of choice.
Try some regular yellow power pro in 10lb it has the diameter of 2lb mono. I bet you'll be impressed.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice damn fish. All St. Croix/Pflueger combos from ultra-lite to heavy. Got two of each, including a avid/patriarch (medium), except for the heavy. Also have a 6 weight Sage rod and a four weight LL Bean small stream fly rod that will be the death of me...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice. I thought about a avid for my Sahara


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Nice. I thought about a avid for my Sahara


Light as a feather. B-day gift to myself in December. Taking it to SC in two weeks...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Those Veritas rods are the shiznit IMO. The coating on them seems indestructably perfect for kayak fishing.
I only have one on a baitcaster set up (Shimano Scorpion 1001...since we're NASCARin' it up...and since it's one of my favorite reels). But I plan on buying many more.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

My St.Croix was a bday gift to sorta. Wifey said buy a rod for myself. Good luck in SC
My buddy seems to like his veritas but he bought the Med/light but we think they run on the stiff side


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a patriarch legend tourny bass setup as you know a sick match. Really like the color match of the others you have. Fishin steez!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes perfect , like they were made for each other.
Thanks fly


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sweet setups!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks mushi. How you like that helim?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice fish! That carp is HUGE! What bait where you using? Nice weapons btw


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I was throwing twister tails. Double up yellow on bottom jig and chartreuse one top.
I got 2 that day. First one was just a bit smaller bit the yellow jig. 
The big one in the pic tried bitting with his back top fin  and came in backwards. Tough fight not being able to turn him. 
Was throwing rocks in to break skim ice in front of me to land him, ended up walking quite a ways down to open water.

*What's everyone's combos for this year? *


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Just picked up a 6'6" St. Croix Eyecon and put a Diawa Legalis on it.
Hey Harvey, How do you like those Okumas?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

The high speed 30 is new and haven't used it but the trio 20 I have had a year or two on the skeet is butter smooth with a very good drag. Walmart.com has them both right at $50.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice carp Harvey. You never know what that stretch of water will produce.

Two questions if I may; is the new reel seat on the LTB comfortable?
How did you get your custom signature on the rod?

Thanks for any info you would care to share.

Very nice collection of rods and reels.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya never know whats gonna come out that pipe huh.
I have the legend tourny walleye, which basically same as the bass but some different lengths and actions. I love the minimal reel seat, comfy as all get out. I did add a balance kit to the butt section to make it perfectly balanced to.
I ordered it from tackle direct and St. Croix was out of the rod I wanted, had to wait almost 2 months for them to do a run. 
I emailed St. Croix about custom text on my rod and they said no problem but it would be $10 more bucks. So I emailed Tackle direct and told them about it and they said don't worry about the $10 since I had to wait so long (not even there fault) and asked me what I wanted on the rod. Pretty good customer service over there if you ask me.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, Harvey.

That is neat to have a customized rod from a major manufacturer. Having to wait for the rod means that the manufacturing code should be current, compared to a rod that has sat in a warehouse for a couple years. Makes the rod more valuable if you want to use the St. Croix upgrade program.

Those new reel seats look kinda funky to me. I'm glad to hear you like it. I may give one a try down the rod. I have rods leaning in about every corner of the house, mostly St. Croix's, so I've convinced myself that I don't really need anymore. But, that could change at anytime, as most tackle junkies know.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe cabelas will have some you can feel when it opens. I know Knox marine had a good selection of the bass series this summer


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Well I'm in fishing mode now. Hunting is done for me and now its time get get all my gear and boat in order.
> I already have a fish ohio for this year for a huge carp, caught on my new St. Croix legend tournament walleye / Pflueger Patriarch combo. This is one killer combo.
> 
> Whats your guys combo choices for this year? Here's mine
> ...


How do you like the Vendetta, I checked one out down at Bass Pro Shops, and liked the way it felt, and the price is not too bad on it either.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I like it. The Med/light seems like its more of a moderate backbone. 
Perfect for the river walleye run throwing jigs or saugeye suspend jerkbait bite. I hualed in a 30 inch big momma out of Fremont last year with it. 
I see they redesigned them for this year to. For the money I would buy it again. 
I can't wait to use the St. Croix on the early spring walleye hair jig bite

Here the 30 from last spring.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice walleye man!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have several StCroix rods each with Shimano Symytre's.One is a Triumph 7' ML with 2500. The other is a 6'6" UL Triumph with a1500 Symetre both are spooled with Trilene XL #4 I really like these combo's, but I'm thinking of spooling up with braided line this "SPRING". I have another 6' Gander Mountain UL, with a 750 Sedona also #4. Most of my fishing is for Panfish,But have caught some hefty Bass on these.


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

Like your 2013 set up's Your colorful Carrot Stix with the high speed Trio reel is a good set up for medium and small swim baits and cranks. I have the same set up and despite all the bad reviews on that Carrot Stix rod, my rod has held up very well against the Green Lawn stripers and white bass. The rod itself, due to the micro guides, can cast a mile depending on what type of line your using.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Them symetre's sure are nice. I have a 1500 symetre fj on a custom light action rod I made myself and a 2500 fh laying around as a backup reel.
How do you like the triumphs in the ultra light? Do they have any backbone or are they like all other ultra lights and just the hole pole bends over?
I used the carrot stix alot last summer at alum throwing smaller baits at smallmouth. Worked like a charm, I dont have anything bad to say about it. I like the moderate backbone it has and helps keep some of the fish hooked imo.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i would get something lighter for a 2500 like these omen rods for throwing small lures. 6'10 MLXF or 7'1" ML (dont let the power rating fool ya) Its nice to have a few limber rods to ballance out the broomsticks. these rods are nice and have a 5year warranty

nice selection you have though....

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/13_Fishing_Omen_Black_Spinning_Rods/descpage-FOBS.html




HookSet Harvey said:


> Thank guys. I did match all the colors lol. I like being able to see my line and run a clear leader.
> The veritas seems stiffer to me then vendettas. I need a rod for my new shimano Sahara 2500 I just got but I'm unsure what I want.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

That Omen looks nice. 
I already have 2 med/lights in the pics and that skeet is almost like an ultra light. The St. Croix is on the stiff side but not to bad. I'm either leaning towards a light or a med/heavy.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Got these two rigs in the last few days, can't wait to get on the water! 

Shimano Sahara 3000FE on a St.Croix premier 6'6" medium power fast action.










Abu Garcia Revo SX on a St.Croix Rage 6'8" med-heavy power fast action.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice rigs Jimmy I'd be itching to get them wet myself.
I found a huge catfish floating dead at alum creek with a skeet reese rod and baitcaster reel with the bandit crank still in his mouth this past summer. 
I thought about getting a better reel for it and trying my hand at baitcasters.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm still fairly new to smaller bass type baitcasters. I've always used larger reels like Ambassadeur 6500-7000 size reels for catfishing. My mindset was that after using the bigger baitcasters for over 15 years that I would be good at using smaller ones too... NOT!, lol. 

I used them all last year though and have gotten pretty decent with them, but I still goof it up at least a couple times each time I fish. I prefer fishing for bass and smaller fish with spinning setups, I like to have the baitcaster though for throwing heavier baits.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a nice Carp. Is that Alum Creek ?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea jimmy thats what I'm used to also. I have a abu 6500 c3 on a okuma evx musky rod that I can cast heavy lures like a dream, its the lighter stuff I'm worried about.
Yes Whaler its Alum the other day.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

a few of my favorite sticks (not in order)

6' 8" STCRX LTB Curado 200E7
6' 9" CUMURA Shimano OKUMA Serrano 200
7' KISTLER HELIO BPS JMTG 7.1
7.5' BPS Rick Clunn PowerFishing Shimano Curado Bantam first run
7.6' Diawa Lite and Tuff Shimano Curado Bantam first run
7.5' ALL STAR Redfish BPS Nitro 5.1
6.6' LOOMIS GLX Shimano 200E7 Lefty
7' BERKLY Series 1 BPS Nitro 6.3


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice stable. Recommended any reasonable priced baitcasters to try out for my first one?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

based on reviews i bought this one for my g-friend to try out.
havent strung it up or used it

http://www.basspro.com/Shimano-Caenan-Baitcast-Reel/product/10219064/



HookSet Harvey said:


> Nice stable. Recommended any reasonable priced baitcasters to try out for my first one?


----------



## pezman38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Harvey,
I made the mistake of paying 50-60 for a baitcaster and hated it. I decided to try them again and just put up some more bucks and love them now.

I am a shimano guy and have mostly curados/chronarchs of various years. To me it seems like 150-200 priced reels get you the biggest bang for your buck. 

Check out bassboat central and the reel swap board there you can get some nice reels for a discount.


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

Jimmy you are going to love your Revo SX bait caster, it's great for throwing crank baits long distance. I have mines paired with a KVD pole.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Have any problems with the rods or eyes using superline?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I feel like I need one more set up before I'm fully ready...a bigger one. For bass in cover and maybe to be able to also hit the cats with. Suggestions?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Never had any problems running braid with my eyelets.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I picked up live target top water baits today. One frog and one mouse. They are alot softer than spro which i hope will increase the hook up ratio. If nothing else they look amazing in the tackle box!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I had the live targets in my hand at cabelas today, but put em down cause the line was just nuts to check out. They looked killer tho


----------

